
Apple has hired the guy who 3-D printed his own brain tumor - mayava
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/21/apple-hires-steven-keating-mit-student-who-3d-printed-his-brain-tumor.html
======
bootload

        Where is the Google Maps, Facebook, 
        or Dropbox for health? 
    

Interesting question. More details of Keatings efforts in this article ~
[https://www.vox.com/2015/5/2/8532381/steven-
keating](https://www.vox.com/2015/5/2/8532381/steven-keating)

